# I have a dumb plywood question



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Is there such thing as 54"x96" finish grade plywood?

I've never seen it, but I figure it's worth asking. I mean, worth asking you guys. Not the lumber yard. I try not to look dumb in front of people I see in person.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

It would be a custom order.

Lengthwise longer can be had fairly easy & sometimes a stock item.

Wider not so much so.

Baltic Birch is readily available in 5'x5'.


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> Is there such thing as 54"x96" finish grade plywood?
> 
> I've never seen it, but I figure it's worth asking. I mean, worth asking you guys. Not the lumber yard. I try not to look dumb in front of people I see in person.


Yes, not too hard to custom order. Very pricey.

http://www.boulterplywood.com/MultiLayerPlywood_4.htm


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Use plain sawn and edge joint the pieces.

Tom


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Call Atlantic Plywood in Carlstadt


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Doing a paneled wall. Panels are 26" on center, which leaves crazy amounts of overage if I want to hide my seems. Figured it was worth asking if it was readily available as a special order item. I'll call around. Probably going to ask the designer to alter the design a bit.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Did the designer specify vertical grain? Run the panels horizontal. Then just say “Wha?” when they look at you like you’re stupid. Works for me every time :lol: :lol:

I can actually get some species in 54" here locally. It was a while ago... but, stranger things happen. I think it was about $200 a sheet for 3/4" sheets.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Easy Gibson said:


> Is there such thing as 54"x96" finish grade plywood?
> 
> I've never seen it, but I figure it's worth asking. I mean, worth asking you guys. Not the lumber yard. I try not to look dumb in front of people I see in person.


Atlantic Plywood
Medham Plywood (free delivery over $125)
BKT & Sons


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

These guys will fix you up.




http://www.performancepanels.com/custom-sizes-over-sized


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys.

Pricing is a little high.

DaVinci, I think I may actually just end up railroading the grain. It's all getting painted anyway. I gave this option to the designer and customer since they liked the sizing of the panels but didn't really like the extra costs due to overage. They said, "You don't normally put the boards sideways?" Should have just kept my stupid mouth shut from the start. hah


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

fjn said:


> These guys will fix you up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sending an 8'x24' sheet of OSB to somebody's house would be a great prank.

"Here, now you have to do something with this. Hope you've got a Skilsaw handy..."


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> They said, "You don't normally put the boards sideways?" Should have just kept my stupid mouth shut from the start. hah


If I had a dollar for every time I made my job harder by suggesting options, I'd make more money than I charged for the job.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Easy Gibson said:


> Thanks for all the help guys.
> 
> Pricing is a little high.
> 
> DaVinci, I think I may actually just end up railroading the grain. It's all getting painted anyway. I gave this option to the designer and customer since they liked the sizing of the panels but didn't really like the extra costs due to overage. They said, "You don't normally put the boards sideways?" Should have just kept my stupid mouth shut from the start. hah


If it’s paint grade… Why not MDF panels?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

And MDF would not care if the panels were horizontal or vertical.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Surprise, I went with mdf.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

jlhaslip said:


> And MDF would not care if the panels were horizontal or vertical.


We always keep the MDF grain pattern running the same way.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Who cares? Whole thing is getting sprayed black. Like, black black. Grain begone!

Plus, it's for a bar, so somebody's just going to puke on it eventually. I'm trying not to put too much of myself into this. It'll just make me sad to see what's done to it.


----------



## carp.addict (Dec 26, 2015)

tjbnwi said:


> Use plain sawn and edge joint the pieces.
> 
> Tom


Put them biscuits to good use!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Golden view said:


> If I had a dollar for every time I made my job harder by suggesting options, I'd make more money than I charged for the job.


I'm guilty of not suggesting anything, unless I can benefit. I keep it as simple as possible.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I try to keep the devil horns on lock down. Sometimes you gotta give a go at making your own life easier for once.


----------

